
Mapping Greater Boston's Neighborhoods - probdist
http://bostonography.com/hoods/
======
nja
If you're interested in seeing the results from the 2012 survey:
[http://bostonography.com/2012/crowdsourced-neighborhood-
boun...](http://bostonography.com/2012/crowdsourced-neighborhood-boundaries-
part-one-consensus/) and [http://bostonography.com/2013/neighborhoods-as-seen-
by-the-p...](http://bostonography.com/2013/neighborhoods-as-seen-by-the-
people/)

------
bgraves
Just added a "5 minute walk from South Station" neighborhood.

A few notes/observations:

1\. I didn't realize that there were already several other maps for the area I
wanted to map (South Station). It would have been cool to see a message like
"Looks like you are mapping a previously mapped section of the town. Want to
review that map?" I would have commented/loved that map instead of creating a
new one and adding to the noise.

2\. I don't see any way to link to my neighborhood map. So, how can I share
this with other and get more love?

3\. How is this different from Google's "My Maps" feature[1]? Not being
snarky, but the only thing I can think of is the 'discoverability' of
bostonography maps.

[1] [https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/](https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/)

~~~
probdist
so Bostonography has been a long running attempt to build crowd-sourced
definitions of neighborhoods. I expect the interested difference from my maps
will be an aggregated report on the data that will come out as has happened on
several previous versions of the survey / site.

